# Temperaturas nas praias



## Oriolus (8 Nov 2008 às 01:49)

Olá a todos,

Esta é a minha primeira mensagem.

Venho colocar uma questão, espero ter escolhido a sala correcta para este assunto.

A minha questão tem a ver com a temperatura do ar nas praias portuguesas (em especial da máxima).

É sabido que no Verão, com o rápido aquecimento da terra face ao mar, existe uma diminuição da temperatura do ar junto à linha de costa o que faz com o que o ar nas praias seja geralmente um pouco mais fresco que para o interior e a temperatura máxima não atinja valores tão elevados.

Contudo, nesta época do ano (Outono) a situação não é tão clara. O que eu procuro saber é se existe um gradiente semelhante, isto é, se a temperatura máxima junto à linha de costa é inferior à que se verifica mais para o interior? Ou será que acontece o inverso e o ar junto à linha de costa é um pouco mais quente?

Obrigado desde já a quem souber responder!

Saudações,
Oriolus


----------



## DRC (8 Nov 2008 às 15:03)

O Mar é mais frio do que a terra no verão 
e mais quente no Inverno. Por isso as áreas 
junto ao litoral têm,normalmente verões mais 
frescos e invernos mais amenos que o Interior.

Penso que na Primavera e no Outono se dá uma 
espécie de transição e a temperatura no Litoral 
deve ser mais semelhante á do Interior.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2008 às 15:23)

DRC disse:


> O Mar é mais frio do que a terra no verão
> e mais quente no Inverno. Por isso as áreas
> junto ao litoral têm,normalmente verões mais
> frescos e invernos mais amenos que o Interior.
> ...



Precisamente, *DRC*. 
Para além disso, é preciso especificar o período a que nos referimos.
A variação da temperatura, mesmo quando falamos da amplitude térmica diária, não será tão elevada numa praia como será no Interior, na esmagadora maioria dos dias, mesmo no Inverno ou no Verão.
O constante vento, a influência amenizadora do mar e as elevadas humidades relativas registadas à beira mar não permitem grandes oscilações térmicas nem diárias nem anuais.
A temperatura da água do mar condiciona, obviamente, a temperatura do ar ali próximo e esse ar irá estar a uma temperatura sempre bastante próxima à temperatura da água do mar, uma vezes mais outras vezes menos.
Não há nenhum gradiente para isso, pois a temperatura que eu registo a x km do mar não tem necessariamente a ver - nem determina tão pouco - a temperatura que estará à beira mar, pois há muitos outros factores que irão ser decisivos nesse aspecto, como a velocidade e direcção do vento no local, sua influência ou não nos níveis de humidade, temperatura, entre outros.


----------



## Oriolus (8 Nov 2008 às 19:05)

Viva DRC e Daniel,

Obrigado pelas respostas. 

Eu tenho noção que a amplitude térmica diária é menor junto à costa, tanto de Verão como de Inverno.

Contudo, a minha questão referia-se especificamente à temperatura máxima...

Saudações,
Oriolus


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2008 às 22:19)

Oriolus disse:


> Viva DRC e Daniel,
> 
> Obrigado pelas respostas.
> 
> ...



Esse arrefecimento das temperaturas máximas dependerá da estação do ano, obviamente.
No Inverno, o Interior arrefece bastante e, de uma forma geral, mesmo as zonas mais baixas e planas do Interior, acabam por ter temperaturas máximas ligeiramente mais baixas do que as zonas de praia, pois a temperatura da água do mar raramente desce dos 15 ºC junto à nossa costa, o que possibilita a ocorrência de máximas de cerca 17 ºC na linha de costa, durante o Inverno, enquanto muitos locais do Interior se ficam pelos 14 ºC.
Estou a falar de locais do Interior com uma altitude o mais reduzida possível, pois os planálticos e montanhosos nem se discutem; terão máximas bastante mais baixas do que a linha de costa durante o Inverno.
Por muito grande que seja a amplitude térmica no Interior, este arrefece tanto durante a noite que mesmo um grande aquecimento diurno não chega para ter máximas iguais ou superiores às da linha de costa.
Mas falo de uma forma extremamente generalista e superficial, pois haverá muitos sítios com características muito próprias que podem não funcionar assim, mas fica esta ideia.


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2008 às 20:56)

quando falamos em litoral falamos de tempo ameno ao longo do ano.
por exemplo em lisboa e sines ( os casos que melhor conheço) a amplitude anual ronda os 10Cº enquanto no interior pode ser de 20Cº ( até mesmo num dia a noite pode ser de 5Cº e de dia estarem 25Cº) tambem a RH é maior.
em termos de extremos no litoral a Tmin absoluta pode chegar a 0Cº e a max absoluta pode atingir 40Cº enquanto no interior a variação é entre -10Cº e 45Cº.
em termos de estações do ano , no inverno, em lis e sines as maximas rondam os 16Cº oscilando entre os 10Cº e os 20Cº e as minimas rondam os 9Cº oscilando entre os 5Cº e os 13Cº; já no verao as maximas rondam os 25Cº oscilando entre 20Cº e 30Cº e as minimas rondam os 17Cº oscilando entre os 14Cº e os 22Cº.
tambem é de notar que, em dias de circulação de leste, as temperaturas no litoral chegam a valores semelhantes ás do interior, portanto o litoral é mais ameno que o interior sendo que no verao pode ser mais frio em media mas muitas vezes no inverno e algumas no verao chega a ser tão ou mais quente que o interior o que se reflete em medias anuais elevadas e maiores que as do interior do pais ( em lis e sines rondam os 16/17Cº enquanto em beja ronda os 15Cº).
quanto ás brisas maritimas em lisboa e sines elas nem sao assim tao frequentes porque, devido ao AA, o fluxo predominante é de N ou até E moderado e sao poucas as noites calmas sendo que são raros fluxos de W ou S.
para finalizar podemos tambem constatar que certas plantas sensiveis como as bananeiras, abacateiros, palmeiras, etc se dão bem no litoral devido exatamente á suavidade do clima.


----------



## meteo (30 Dez 2008 às 00:20)

stormy disse:


> quando falamos em litoral falamos de tempo ameno ao longo do ano.
> por exemplo em lisboa e sines ( os casos que melhor conheço) a amplitude anual ronda os 10Cº enquanto no interior pode ser de 20Cº ( até mesmo num dia a noite pode ser de 5Cº e de dia estarem 25Cº) tambem a RH é maior.
> em termos de extremos no litoral a Tmin absoluta pode chegar a 0Cº e a max absoluta pode atingir 40Cº enquanto no interior a variação é entre -10Cº e 45Cº.
> em termos de estações do ano , no inverno, em lis e sines as *maximas rondam os 16Cº oscilando entre os 10Cº e os 20Cº* e as minimas rondam os 9Cº oscilando entre os 5Cº e os 13Cº; já no verao as maximas rondam os 25Cº oscilando entre 20Cº e 30Cº e as minimas rondam os 17Cº oscilando entre os 14Cº e os 22Cº.
> ...


No Inverno vão até aos 20? 
só me lembro de ha 2 anos termos chegado aos 22 em Lisboa que foi um máximo absoluto
Sobre o facto do vento leste no Verão fazer com que a diferença de temperaturas no interior e no litoral seja semelhante,é mesmo..e também julgo que os últimos dias de calor do ano( fins de Outubro,inicio de Novembro ) seja sempre causado pelos ventos de Leste,já que nenhuma corrente de Norte ou Oeste tem potencial para causar altas temperaturas nessas alturas ..A corrente de leste no litoral é a melhor no Verão para podermos apresentar extremos de calor,como no Inverno o é também,mas para minimos absolutos..


----------

